# American Classic 420 Aero 3... single white spoke



## zexel (Aug 7, 2009)

Received my AC's wheels this week. 

What is it with the single white spoke business?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Mainly a fashion statement, but helps find the valve stem faster, if your having issues with that.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Good looking bike!

Maybe the white spoke is lighter than the black spokes to offset the weight of the valve stem? My Fulcrum Racing Light carbon black spoke clinchers have a single heavier silver spoke opposite of the valve stem to balance the weight.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

but how are the wheels? supposed to have improved since 1st gen, no?

looks good either way


----------



## zexel (Aug 7, 2009)

Along with the sticker next to the valve stating, 'valve', I shouldn't have a problem locating the valve now :lol: 

Didn't think of the valve weight thing, would be cool if so, but I'm thinking it's purely decorative. 

Have only done a 50 miler on them so far, so can't give a full gen up on them yet, they do roll nice though. Out the box they felt nice and smooth and straight/true. I had Mavic Cosmic Elite's on before. The only 'issue' I have is the brake surface, it's seems really rough and braking is really noisy. (to be expected to a certain extent being new) This is with 105 pads and I have since found out that AC do recommend a less abrasive pad like Kool Stop or Swisstop.


----------



## nrg4isu (Mar 9, 2010)

Crazy, I just saw another post about the AC420's and thought, hey those would look great on my Trek 2.3. 

Nice looking bike!


----------

